# De-Winterization



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

I haven't de-winterized yet. My wife just called me at work and wants to go camping tomorrow. Where we are going, we will have city water but no sewer. I'm not worried about flushing out the pink stuff but I understand sanitizing to be a 24 hour process. Does the water tank need to be sanitized or is it not part of the loop when you are hooked to city water?

This is my life. Very little is planned in advance.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The water tank is not used during city water hookups. Sanitizing is never a bad idea however.









It doesn't take 24 hours to do it. I first flush everything out very well, then dump a little bleach to the tank and add water. Run it through the lines and let it sit an hour. Then flush everything out. A campground is the perfect place to do this if you have hookups.

If it were me, I'd go out there and flush the lines first thing. If it's late just flush them and then go to bed. Use bottled water just to be safe. In the morning, do the sanitization and you'll be ready to go by lunch time.


----------

